#  ,  ,   >    "-"
-λ,   ,   :          ,   . 
            ,       .    .
       ,   (      ),    .     ,  -  ,    .          
   ,        .
                      -     .      -       ?     1991 -  ,    
              ,         (-   2  R15+    DD1.2  DD4.1)      .   ,         4  5   DD2 1765,  DD3.2    DD4.3   2,       .         . ,       .   2  100         4 DD4.2      .   ,     .   ,     ,  DD2   4  5    .     .  
               ,         2 DD1.2      3(R)  DD2      4  5.       2    1 DD2  .     ,    3 DD2  0,        2(DD1.2) - 9(DD3.3)    .     1 DD1.2       10 (R) DD1.2          .      R8-R4,R5    9 DD1.2             11 DD1.2.     9  +4 ,  DD1.2     13   ,    12 - .    12    VD2     - DD4.1     .     13    DD3.4        1-2      12  DD2.     DD3.3,        9   . ,   ,       VT1,    HL1. ,     .

:

----------

.
    :
   ""  .       1-2 . 
  ""   ,      .   "" .  " "            1221.
         1-2 ,    .        .     -   "".
  .

----------


## v_aist

8   2 ,     . , ,   ,    .

----------

